# Cheap version of the "Comfort Zone treestand umbrella", Anyone done it?



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone done an umbrella for thier treestand? Its raining like a monsoon here in ohio and my rain gear isnt as waterproof as it used to be. Thoughts, suggestions or 
pictures of one that anyone has done?


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't tried to make an umbrella for my treestand, but I can recommend Kiwi CampDry as a cheap and effective way to retreat your waterproof gear. It works well.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

You can get them for 20 bucks. Cheap enough for me, considering it'll come with the proper hardware.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Honestly, just this year, I took a golf umbrella - painted it camo. Took a climber that I leave out and just 
set it up in the top portion and sat on the bottom. It worked great for me...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I just got one from sportsmans guide on sale for $12 or $14 don't remember the exact price, but cheap enough.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I had picked one up at the end of the season really cheap at dicks or walmart I forget which .
For about 10 bucks . It could be a little bigger but works fine in a pinch


----------



## tackman331 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am also from Ohio where it poured the first two days of firearms season.....Sunday I went to dicks and bought (2 for $30) tree stand umbrellas. I was out all day Monday and was dry as a bone when I went to the truck at dark. I will not hunt in the rain without it from now on, well worth the money! Came with mounting hardware too.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think mine is a Gorilla Gear one. Seems cheap, but works great. I've had to use it a ton this year. Probably the best "cheap" piece of gear I have.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

I use mine as a quick ground blind also.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

You could paint a cheap umbrella, cut off some of the supports so it will nest into the tree and then use a tie down or something to strap the handle/pole onto the tree. Might be cheaper to buy one like others have mentioned unless you have an umbrella laying around that is big enough.


----------

